# Just looking for a little advice for this fall..



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> #7 shad raps, flat fish, 1/4oz tots, and castable squids with a spinner in front...the flat fish have produced some of the most violent strikes I've ever witnessed
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Those are the best! Those bone-jarring hits that almost rip the rod out of your hands! That what I live for.

I know that kings are phenomenal fighters, what about the Coho?


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

They fight good for their size but nothing like a big chinhook...a king and a coho of the same size, the king will fight better 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

